# What wax for £10-15?



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Guys.
When cleaning i usually give it a wash with AG Car Shampoo followed by AG UDS or AG SRP.
I do it all by hand as i havent got a rotary (yet...)
Then i leave it, i feel that the shine is good, but it could probably do with a wax to seal it?
If so what wax should i get? im on a tight budget so im thinking £10-£15.
Ive seen AG wax for about £26 but not made my mind up if its worth it yet.

Any reccomendations? Going to clean the car this weekend hopefully :thumb:

Also... nobody on here seems to mention using a leather shammy? Is there a reason for not using one?
I usually dry with a shammy or a flexy blade followed by MC Cloths.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Under £10 might be a push but for not a lot more the doors suddenly open wide.

Theres the 2 megs waxes (16 &26) both of which are superb. Second hand waxes in the sales section here like a half used pot of colly 476 can often be found if you're quick enough! Theres the natty waxes which are very, very easy to use and I found reasonably durable whilst looking great.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

sorry put < £10 in the title and then put £10-£15 in the post.
Cant edit the title now tho lol.
I can push the boat out a little more than £15 if it will last me long enough!

What is the AG wax like compared to the megs?

Do i even need wax with AG UDS?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Easy choice between 2 for me really:

If you need long durability then Meguiar's #16

If you need something that's very easy to use (if you're not adept with paste waxes yet?), then any of the Poorboys Natty's waxes fit the bill. not as long lasting as the above, but no slouch either.

_______________

You can also look at Finish Kare 1000p or Collinte 476 in the durability category as well, but I prefer the #16 myself.

**EDIT: Thread title ammended.


----------



## az_mk (Jun 30, 2008)

a trip to halfords for you then! alot of cheap wax's will do the job but durability will be poor! imo save a few more pennies and buy something decent!


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

adamck said:


> sorry put < £10 in the title and then put £10-£15 in the post.
> Cant edit the title now tho lol.
> I can push the boat out a little more than £15 if it will last me long enough!
> 
> ...


You'll get a tin of Collinite 476s for under £15 delivered if you search around, and it'll last longer than 95% of other products.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

adamck said:


> sorry put < £10 in the title and then put £10-£15 in the post.
> Cant edit the title now tho lol.
> I can push the boat out a little more than £15 if it will last me long enough!
> 
> ...


There are plenty of choices within your budget and all will last a long time, typically 30 applications per tub, so any will last years!
You are correct you don't need to wax on top of Ag UDS it is an all in one product :thumb:


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Under £10 at Halfords, I would go for the Turtle wax Nano extreme.
Bright green tub, can't miss it.

For about £18 Collinite 476.

Yes it is a lot more BUT it will last for years.

Buy cheap buy twice?


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

What would be the benifit of a Wax vs UDS?
How durable is ultra deep shine?

Would putting wax on after UDS or SRP be worthwhile at all?


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

been waiting for halfrauds to do another offer on car cleaning chem's.


----------



## az_mk (Jun 30, 2008)

adamck said:


> What would be the benifit of a Wax vs UDS?
> How durable is ultra deep shine?
> 
> Would putting wax on after UDS or SRP be worthwhile at all?


yeah of course but, its added protection!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

adamck said:


> Would putting wax on after UDS or SRP be worthwhile at all?


Polishes such as SRP do just that, polish.
The wax you put on after the polish gives the protection.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry i new lol 
Just clarifying that it wouldnt take the AG off by putting the wax on etc...


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

EVERYONE overlooks Auto Glym EGP, but it's still one of the most durable sealants out there and is about £10 from Halfords. 

I'd use SRP then EGP. Use it on your wheels too.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Sounds good.
I'll have abutchers.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

victoira concours not to long lasting but very nice finish


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

If it was my £10-£15 I'd be buying this ; CG xxx


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

Im a newbie on a budget too and wasnt sure what wax to go for. I went along to an open day in Cwmbran and picked up a panel pot for about £5 of Dodo Juice Blue Velvet. I asked the guy how much to use and how long it would last and was told on a small car like mine (ford Ka) it should last for about a year! Multiple applications obviously, not just wax it once a year  As so many people are always talking about different waxes and which are the best I think panel pots is the way to go. Im not a professional and im not waxing lots of cars each week so I dont need a big pot of wax that might last me 5 years, a small pot to last a year for £5 is great so maybe trying some panel pots will be the best way to get into waxing without breaking the bank.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Well if you do go down that route, I believe you can only get panel pots from Dodo, not other manufacturers. If you want other sample-sized pots you'd get some a Chris at carproductstested


----------



## GavinD (Nov 18, 2010)

I have just used Valet Pro artemis Wax seal, im sure you could pick it up for about 10-15 and i think it looked brilliant


----------



## GavinD (Nov 18, 2010)

in fact if you are quick, http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193038 this is meant to be a pretty supreme product by the review on here- doubles up nicely with the wax


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Going to order some of that Gavin, worth a test 
Asked for the VP's Artemis Wax Seal 30ml Sample too.
Bargain


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

SN panel pot 30ml is also about 15 quid

Like Russ has said before EGP is often over looked. My first dabble with cleaning my cars was with SRP, brought my Platinum grey Seat Leon up a treat, then I bought EGP and it took the cars look to another level! It only lasted afew washes though as at the time I was heavy handed with strong shampoo, thinking more is better:lol:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/poorboys-nattys-paste-wax-blue/prod_11.html

or

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/finishkare-2180-ultra-polymer-sealant/prod_695.html

or

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/autoglym-extra-gloss-protection/prod_743.html

I have used all three of these. Love the Nattys wax smells amazing and is very easily worked with. The EGP is the most durable but the FK sealent is amzing stuff and leaves a glossy shine. All of these are excellent value for money and last ages.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

+1 on Megs 16 too... It gives an amazing shine!


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

£5.00 RG55 Panel pot enough for one car.

£10.00 RG55 Panel pot X2 enough for two layers.

You will be a happy shopper.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

My vote is meg#16


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

As others have suggested, SRP followed by EGP. Personally i haven't used EGP since last year when i started playing around with different waxes, and I went down the panel pot route (current fave is DJ BV pro).

I still keep wanting to go back to EGP though! The warm wet finish of a wax, against the cold finish of a sealant.... Personally I think for the colour of my car, and being metallic, EGP should work well for the final finish. Worst case, If I decide I dont like the EGP finish, I can use my panel pot to give the wax finish on top of the sealant 

AG products are very very good most of the time, especially when u think about the cost of them versus others more 'premium' brands.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Another vote for the Dodo juice Panel pots £7.00-£8.00 I think, and said before will last ages, a medium sized car will see between 5-9 applications if applied correctly :thumb:


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

PB nattys red ? great wax, easy to use, and the beading is awesome


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

my vote would go for FK2685, love that wax.... i use fk215 underneath though, well worth it as this combo lasts many months


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Another vote for VP Artemis, great performing wax for the money.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

megs #16 or anything coli if you can find it for the budget


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Megs #16 for me


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Egp is good.but you need to let it go off for about 40 mins before buffing off (probably longer in this weather),but it's a good for summer. I had 15 quid as a limit when i bought my wax and went straight for Megs 16, it's a great wax for the price, easy to use, lasts well and looks great. It proves that you don't need to spend big money to get a great finish.


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

another vote for megs 16 wax
glides on very easy with a pad, and buffs off nice with a large mf


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

my vote goes to either Meguiars #16 for durability or Nattys Blue or White for ease of use


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

fk1000p for me.


----------



## G-baby158 (Aug 30, 2010)

Poorboy's Natty paste, any colour will do.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Under £10 at Halfords, I would go for the Turtle wax Nano extreme.
> Bright green tub, can't miss it.
> 
> For about £18 Collinite 476.
> ...


Not when it comes to waxes, some buy 2 or 3 or more times, even if what they already have is perfectly adequate. :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

super_cds said:


> another vote for megs 16 wax
> glides on very easy with a pad, and buffs off nice with a large mf


Goes on even easier with a 6" finishing pad and a rotary!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Not when it comes to waxes, some buy 2 or 3 or more times, even if what they already have is perfectly adequate. :thumb:


Yeah tell me about it...its a hard habit to break...


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Poorboys Natty's for me too, an excellent product


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Gtechniq C2, you won't look back.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Goes on even easier with a 6" finishing pad and a rotary!


Sounds like a good idea! How do you get it on to the pad? Do you just squeeze the pad in the wax pot and get a bit on it at a time??


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Another vote for Nattys Blue, sheets and protects fantastically! I've also got the Dodo panel pot set, but put a few layers of nattys on once or twice a year for good protection, although not as good a finish as Dodo. Smells lovely too!

Infact will be used next time I was the car (maybe tomorrow if it stays nice)


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Megs #16 for me great wax for the price.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> Sounds like a good idea! How do you get it on to the pad? Do you just squeeze the pad in the wax pot and get a bit on it at a time??


Place the pad over the pot and twist like you would a ufo applicator, one twist di the bonnet of my mundano easily.


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Artemis wax simples


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

for the amount your spending megs #16 is money well spent if you want a nice finish with good durabilty.


----------



## steve84typer (Oct 11, 2010)

Spend an extra few quid, get Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegence for around £22.

Excellent finish and durability.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

A 3oz Victoria wax concours wax for 20 quid is what I'd buy. Better than anything else mentioned.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Finish kare 1000P or pink wax.


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Tin of Harly wax cant go wrong


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

cg xxx


----------

